

Essential Coding Theory - stokedmartin
http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~atri/courses/coding-theory/book/

======
spindritf
To spare others searching the man, you can download the pdfs to the current
directory

    
    
        wget -r -np -nd -l 1 -A pdf http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/\~atri/courses/coding-theory/book/
    

and combine them

    
    
        pdftk $(ls *.pdf | sort -V) cat output essential-coding-theory.pdf
    

thus hastening the first draft.

BTW would the resulting essential-coding-theory.pdf be a derivative work under
CC BY-NC-ND 3.0?

~~~
noblethrasher
The wget command (Win32) didn't work for me until I removed the backslash in
the URL.

~~~
spindritf
Oh, yeah, sorry. That's some zsh automagic. Maybe

    
    
        wget -r -np -nd -l 1 -A pdf "http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~atri/courses/coding-theory/book/"
    

would be more portable?

------
quarterwave
Clearly not a book for the ordinary reader. For me the transition from Sec.1.1
to Sec.1.2 was akin to starting with a quiet walk in the park, and then
suddenly finding oneself clinging to a rock face as a cloud of chalk dust
drifts down from the climbers up ahead....

~~~
mratzloff
I up voted just for the imagery. :-)

------
walrus
Looks good! Seems to have a strong treatment of algebraic codes and coding
bounds.

For those interested in reading, you'll probably want some background in
linear algebra. All the necessary definitions are included in the text, but it
doesn't go deep enough to make the reader 'comfortable' with linear algebra.
Some background in abstract algebra will help too, but isn't as necessary.

------
kanolafathead
What applications does this have? What language is this anyway?

~~~
walrus
The most well-known application is sending data over an unreliable channel,
such as a radio link or fiber optic cable. It is written in English.

